# peu importe ce qu'il en coûte/coûterait



## wavesofnoobs

"Je veux que tu le fasse peu importe que ce qu'il en coute/couterait."

Est-ce que le verbe doit être au sunjonctif présent ou au conditionnel dans ce cas-ci. Est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs possibilités? SI oui, lesquels?


----------



## Donaldos

On aurait plutôt le choix entre le présent de l'indicatif et le futur :

_Je veux que tu le fasses, peu importe ce qu'il en coûte(ra)_.

Mais, à mon sens, il serait beaucoup plus naturel de dire par exemple :

_Je veux que tu le fasses, *quoi qu'il en coûte*._ (présent du subjonctif)

On peut aussi éventuellement , mais seulement si le contexte l'autorise, utiliser l'expression idiomatique :

_Je veux que tu le fasses *coûte que coûte*._


----------



## janpol

_Je veux que tu le fasses, peu importe ce qu'il en coûte(ra) => plutôt le futur
les autres propositions de Donaldos sont également excellentes_


----------



## wavesofnoobs

Pourquoi est-ce que "quoi qu'il en coûte" est au subjonctif alors que "peu importe ce qu'il en coûtera" est au présent de l'indicatif?


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout simplement parce que _quoi que_ demande le subjonctif, contrairement à _peu importe ce que_ qui demande l'indicatif.

P.S.: _C__oûtera_ n'est pas au présent mais au futur.


----------



## wavesofnoobs

Umm, mais peut-on pas dire aussi: ...peu importe ce qu'il puisse en coûter?

Est-ce que c'est parce que importe est au présent? Je pensai que "peu importe" était un groupe nominal!


----------



## Maître Capello

wavesofnoobs said:


> Umm, mais peut-on pas dire aussi: ...peu importe ce qu'il puisse en coûter?


Non, on dit : _peu importe ce que cela *peut/pourra* coûter_…


----------



## wavesofnoobs

Est-ce que la raison est que "ce" est un pronom et que l'antécédent est "qu'il peut coûter" qui désigne un fait et que le subjonctif désigne un fait irréel?

Une personne m'avait dit qu'on pouvait dire: "peu importerait ce qu'il puisse en coûter".


----------



## arsham

wavesofnoobs said:


> Umm, mais peut-on pas dire aussi: ...peu importe ce qu'il puisse en coûter?
> 
> Est-ce que c'est parce que importe est au présent? Je pensai que "peu importe" était un groupe nominal!


Dans " peu importe ce que", _que_ est un pronom relatif et il est le complément d'objet direct du verbe "coûter" dans la proposition subordonnée et par conséquent on n'a pas besoin de subjonctif. Dans votre phrase originale "ce" est qualifié par  "peu importe" (_ce/ça_ importe peu) et il est le complément d'object direct du verbe "coûter" utilisé avec un "il" impersonnel ( il coûte ça). Alors que "quoi que" est une locution qui indique une opposition _possible_ et gouverne donc le présent du subjonctif.


----------



## wavesofnoobs

arsham said:


> Dans " peu importe ce que", _que_ est un pronom relatif et il est le complément d'objet direct du verbe "coûter" dans la proposition subordonnée et par conséquent on n'a pas besoin de subjonctif. Dans votre phrase originale "ce" est le sujet du verbe "importer" (_ce/ça_ importe peu) et le complément d'object direct du verbe "coûter" utilisé avec un "il" impersonnel ( il coûte ça). Alors que "quoi que" est une locution qui indique une opposition _possible_ et gouverne donc le présent du subjonctif.



Êtes-vous sûr que ce est le sujet du verbe importer?


----------



## arsham

wavesofnoobs said:


> Êtes-vous sûr que ce est le sujet du verbe importer?



Vous avez raison, il s'agit d'une locution figée. J'ai modifié mon explication! Je ne sais pas si c'est assez claire!


----------



## film4reel

Je veux que tu le fasses, peu importe ce qu'il en   coûte  ( présent du subjonctif)  action non définie' doute, supposition)


----------



## Maître Capello

film4reel said:


> peu importe ce qu'il en   coûte  ( présent du subjonctif)


 Non, c'est un présent de l'indicatif.


----------



## wavesofnoobs

Je ne comprend plus rien.

Ok, voici ce que je pense:

peu importe =  indique que quelque chose est sans importance, sans conséquence = "a peu d'importance"

"ce qu'il ..." = groupe nominal

"ce qu'il pense n'a peu d'importance" se dit donc "ce qu'il ait pu penser n'a peu d'importance" doit aussi se dire.

car "ce qu'il pense" =/= "ce qu'il ait pu penser"


----------



## janpol

citation : Êtes-vous sûr que ce est le sujet du verbe importer?

je dirais que le groupe "ce qu'il en coûtera" (pronom "ce" + épithète "qu'il en coûtera") est sujet de "importe" et que "peu" est complément circonstanciel de ce verbe


----------



## wavesofnoobs

Je ne pense même pas que "importe" soit un verbe. Il semble que "peu importe" soit une locution expliquant pourquoi on peut l’utiliser sans sujet.


----------



## arsham

wavesofnoobs said:


> Je ne pense même pas que "importe" soit un verbe. Il semble que "peu importe" soit une locution expliquant pourquoi on peut l’utiliser sans sujet.


Importer dans le sens d'avoir de l'importance est bel et bien un verbe mais "peu importe" est une locution figée. C'est pour cela que j'ai modifié mon explication. On peut dire "peu importe cette chose" ou bien "peu importe ces choses" dans les deux cas, "importe" est au singulier. Mais logiquement, son agent est le groupe nominal qui le suit autrement dit il est l'attribut ou le prédicat du groupe nominal qui le suit. 
Vous pouvez verifier ça dans le petit robert, dans l'article consacré au verbe "importer". Quant à "peu" comme janpol l'a dit, c'est un adverbe ou un complément circonstantiel! Je ne sais pas si c'est plus claire


----------



## janpol

pas d'accord :

 peu importe ce qu'il en coûtera = ce qu'il en coûtera importe(ra) peu


----------



## wavesofnoobs

Err, qu'est ce que je viens de dire là. Je voulais dire qu'importe était un verbe, mais pas "peu importe".


----------



## janpol

peu importe ce qu'il en coûtera =
ce / qu'il en coûtera / importe(ra) / peu =
la dépense / occasionnée / importe(ra) / peu
importe(ra) : verbe
la dépense occasionnée : sujet ,  peu : C.C. (manière ? quantité ?)
occasionnée : épithète de "dépense"
donc
peu (CC) importe (V) ce (S) qu'il en coûtera (épithète)


----------

